# Pinkie Hole For A Rat



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Some dern squirrels have been raiding my bird feeders. But it has been hard to get a shot at one that does not endanger my windows or those of my neighbors or a nearby car. Today this saucy rat was hanging about on the ground. These days my daily carry is my pinkie hole natural ... so he got a taste of 3/8 x 1/2 lead cylinder.









The distance was only about 10 feet ... but I was lucky at that, since I have not been shooting anything for the last couple of months.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Nice shoot Charles that slingshot is lovely my friend! Take those rats


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Well done Sniper !


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Good shot, I know there is Satisfaction in taking out a rodent. I shot a mouse a few weeks ago and I was proud lol. So what Kind of weght do you get out of a lead cylinder that size?


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Rats-bad...pinky hole-good. Nice shot!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nicholson said:


> Good shot, I know there is Satisfaction in taking out a rodent. I shot a mouse a few weeks ago and I was proud lol. So what Kind of weght do you get out of a lead cylinder that size?


Those cylinders are about 130-140 grains.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/13778-cast-hunting-ammo-with-simple-wooden-mold/

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I remember when you were new here and now shooting a rat in the head.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Rayshot said:


> I remember when you were new here and now shooting a rat in the head.


True enough ... but remember, I got my first slingshot when I was 4 years old ... 66 years ago!!!!

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Charles said:


> Nicholson said:
> 
> 
> > Good shot, I know there is Satisfaction in taking out a rodent. I shot a mouse a few weeks ago and I was proud lol. So what Kind of weght do you get out of a lead cylinder that size?
> ...


Charles, with that amount of ammo weight, I bet he went to "the big sewer in the sky" real fast :- )

wll


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

like a .357 148 gr wadcutter. Promote cylinder ammo...it's great...feels better in the pouch than ball, flies true (or rats wouldn't be in the grass for a photo shoot) and someone experienced as Charles is wouldn't shoot anything but the best ammo.

Ah Chas, I know your age now..only a year ahead of me. Susi wants me to grow my beard back, it's snow white as is my hair...Afraid it might get tangled in my bands perhaps...LOL


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Looks like about 14mm TBG, enough to do the job alright...a nice natural with finger hole..Ker Whack!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Great shot, Sir Charles.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Some fine shootin' sir...


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Very nice shot. Fat little guy


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Great shot ! I saw you wrote in wll's topic that you do not post any hunts other then rats (or something like that), So do you hunt other game such as squirrels, rabbits etc. ?


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Howdy......

I haven't been on the forum for a while, nor have I been able to do any shooting since I got my new titanium right shoulder two months ago. Another month or so and I will be able to start shooting with light bands.

I like the idea of a "daily carry" and shooting RATS is a lot more fun then shooting pop cans,eh?

GP


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

zippo said:


> Great shot ! I saw you wrote in wll's topic that you do not post any hunts other then rats (or something like that), So do you hunt other game such as squirrels, rabbits etc. ?


I used to shoot a lot of squirrels, rabbits, ground squirrels, quail, etc. But here on Vancouver Island the only rabbits are pets that folks have let go ... there are lots of them, but only in urban areas. And the native squirrel is very small and pretty rare. Some fool introduced grey squirrels here a few years ago, but they are only in urban areas. There are pigeons, but only in urban areas. We do have band tailed pigeons in the bush, but I have never shot one. I do manage to take the occasional grouse when out hunting big game. Some idiot put bull frogs into some of the local lakes ... I would like to hunt them but Fish and Wildlife folks have been trying to eradicate them.

And thanks everyone for the kind comments ... but it was not really a great shot ... 10 feet away ... the rat was just stupid.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Charles, I remember you posted a picture of a rat you got on your front doorstep a few years back. Keep it up, sir. I wish I could shoot some rats, too. There's a restaurant close by where I see rats in the parking lot from time to time but it's too risky to shoot at them, like your pesky squirrels. Good work.


----------

